# WMD and Iraq



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was out hunting so didn't get this news until today. I wonder how many are up to speed on this. For some reason Bush and Cheney decided not to divulge the discovery of weapons of mass destruction that our military found in Iraq. So now all those old bumper stickers that say Bush lied people died are no longer that cool to have on your car.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Talk to many service men that were from over there and some of them will share what they found. Haven't heard of any nukes, but lots of equipment to make dirty bombs.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Dougie said:


> Our troops ( mercenaries)


Explain this part please?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You're right Dougie, not this crap again. They say pictures are worth more than words, here's two for you,


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Dougie, I didn't respond to, nor rebut any of the garbage you posted because it is just that, garbage. I would have thought that my disdain for your conspiracy theories was painfully obvious, apparently not.

There are people around here with their head in the sand, or stuck in some other location, I am definitely not one of them, check the mirror. And, I am not your son.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

okay


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You ain't getting it are you. :roll:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, I'm beginning to think I should not have posted at all.

It's not that I can't, I won't. This issue has been discussed repeatedly. Most intelligent people accept that it is neither completely one way or another, but the truth lies somewhere in between. That fact apparently escapes you.

At any rate I am not going to be drawn into your little Internet argument.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Dougie said:


> MSG Rude said:
> 
> 
> > Dougie said:
> ...


THE FOLLOWING IS MY OPINION AND IS NOT BACKED, OR PROBABLY EVEN APPROVED, BY NODAK OUTDOORS (OR ANYONE ELSE FOR THAT MATTER).

I served on active duty army for over 22 years, I guess that would make me familiar with the CMoH.....I would also propose to you that it would make me a bit more of an expert on the Military than you, unless you have more time in any branch of the US military than I do. I could take the time to cut and paste many findings by US Courts of Law that will allow time in profession to account for the status of 'Expert' on a topic, even some rulings that would allow the title of 'Professor of ...' due to lengthy documented experience. As far as civilian education in the traditional meaning, I will wait to see if you post yours as a chest thump or not as civilian education is really nothing more than the regurgitation of force-feed indoctrinated information from the controlling PC crowd and has nothing to do with actual learning.

What I will say to you though is this, step away from the cool-aide my friend, take the tinfoil hat off, pull the black plastic off of your moms basement windows where you reside, stop looking for the silent running helicopters that you think follow you on your Schwinn 10-speed to the post office to check your P O Box for your latest copy of 'Conspires and other really bad things that Republicans and Strippers are making us do.' stop mailing letters to Jerry Fletcher trying to join the mailing list for his paper in the movie _Conspiracy Theory_, take down your poster of Bush with 911 superimposed over the phrase 'HE DID IT' (BUT leave the one of Heather Locklear in the swimsuit up! That was a classic!!) and reconnect your cable to the TV and throw away the rabbit ears, the government is not watching you through your TV with a cable connection...really, they wouldn't watch you.

The diatribe you dribble all over this site is old, and truly, not even creepy vogue any more.

Have a good evening and enjoy the election of Alien politicians leading us down the road to subservient oppression and brain-sucking.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MSG as an American I find some of these posts anti American and downright offensive. One has to ask themselves the motivation. I read these posts trying to access the motivation. I sort of hope someone is watching. :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

As far as weapons confiscated during Katrina I think that was all local police. I think whoever gave that should be prosecuted for violating the constitutional rights of American citizens. I also think our borders should be secure. 
The rest of it??????? I wouldn't trust everything I hear at the asylum.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> New Orleans Admits to Gun Confiscation


Yes I remember the day it happened.



> US and Israeli troops.


Confiscating weapons at Katrina? Your hiding your meds under your tongue again aren't you?

Miners War: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coal_Creek_War


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Hundreds of mercenaries have descended on New Orleans to guard the property of the city's millionaires from looters.


If I had the bucks that's what I would have done. Well, I would have hired them for backup.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Dougie said:


> MSG and Plainsman..
> 
> Photo of Armed US MIlitary/Natl Guard Forcing Integration on communities that did not wish to be blended our of existence, which is what diversity does. It is only imposed on Whites, NOT Blacks, Asians, or Hispanics.
> 
> ...


Dougie,

If you were a sportsman, you would know that baiting is illegal here in North Dakota, where this website originated for Sportsman (those that hunt and fish). I am not taking the baitpile you are setting up. Plainsman is his own man and if he wants to continue accepting your lowbrow attempts to extract a reaction and continue the diatribe, so be it. I will not. If you wish to discuss the legal hunting, fishing, and taking of game animals, I would enjoy that , otherwise, not so much.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Dougie said:


> Im sorry.
> I thought this was Open forum topics. I didnt start the thread, I merely responded and corrected from half truths, mistruths and untruths.
> Our Sports Rights are also governed and are tied in with our political rights, which also ties in to foreign policy. They are all related and interlinked.
> Im sorry if I touched a hot button, bringing up Katrina and soldiers disarming civilians, Kent State, or Federal Troops using arms to force Southerners to accept diversity and desegregation from Washington DC, as well as the Miners Wars, when US civilians were bombed.
> But these are very impt. stories that need discussed for those that wish to research and discuss them, as I see it. Apparently others do too, because it is popular and widely read.


Nothing to be sorry about, at least as far as what you stated above; implied yes, stated no anyways.

It is the Open Forum and you can respond to threads or start one yourself, as you are extremely adept at with an average of 3 posts a day. You also did not hit a 'hot button' as you put it (again good try). Your opinion is your opinion, no matter how wrong, convoluted, or misconstrued it is or you make it.

But I also know what you were intending to do, yet again, with your ψεύτικο, mea maxima culpa plea. I am too old and wise to fall for what amounts to nothing short of impish attempts to engage me in a dialog on a topic of your choice, it grows wearisome like the bickering of a spoiled child. Keep playing with others as you seem to have better luck baiting.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Dougie said:


> Thank you for responding Mr. MSGRude.
> Thats lovely.
> Course I disagree with you respectfully, and think If you were to research, youd fine Im closer to the truth than anyone here...of course, this is my opinion but it is based on fact, also in my opinion.


Dougie, just some advise from an old guy; if you are in a room with a lot of people, and everyone one thinks you are off your rocker, but you, you mind want to re-think your thought pattern.



> You never did address Marine General Smedley Butler, Congressional medal of honor recipient.


Nope and I won't either. Already said twice before, and now in its finality, not taking your bait to engage in a topic to which you will spew your ill-conceived diatribe.

Plain language; not interested in conversing with you even in the least on topics of your choice. Go else where with your :spam:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dougie your a couple of fries short of a full meal deal.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I do believe that it just seems fresher in here some how.... ahhhh.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I forget the name, but I think Dougie was on here under a different name before. That or it' a huge coincidence that they use the same phrases to express their hate.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

MSG Rude said:


> I do believe that it just seems fresher in here some how.... ahhhh.


Yes, I believe you are correct. :thumb:

:beer:

And thank you for your military service!

Huntin1


----------

